# LEV120 Oil Leak



## MazamaMan (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi all...I just joined this forum because I need some help with a Tecumseh LEV120 engine on my Toro lawnmower. During last year's use I noticed the lawnmower deck top was progressively getting blacker and blacker from oil leaking on it and dirt collecting. As I get it ready for this year's use I've discovered a leak at the gasket joint on the lowest casting on the engine. It's weeping oil directly below the cylinder. I've checked the tightness of the six or eight bolts that hold this joint together and they all seem tight. My question is, can I drain the oil and fuel and roll the engine upside down to separate this casting joint and replace the gasket or does the motor need greater dis-assembly to accomplish this?

Any help is appreciated!!!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You will need to drain all fluids, remove the air filter element, remove the mower blade and blade adapter from the crankshaft, and finally remove the engine from the mower deck. 

Once the engine is free from the mower deck then you can remove the oil sump and replace the gasket. No further dis assembly of the engine is required. Pay special attention to the oil pump piston when reinstalling the sump to make sure it's properly engaged in sump.

You can download a service manual for your engine from links in the sticky thread in the 4 cycle section.


----------



## MazamaMan (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you very much for the helpful response!


----------

